# New Pink Tuna Popper !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

-Equipped with 3X VMC treble hooks.
-Stainless Steel wire thru body design.
-6'in body length with 3.1oz in weight allowing for casting long distances.

This popper is designed to attract and catch the BIG boys that swim in the blue water.

Striker Offshore Tackle was created by fisherman to offer exceptional and dependable tackle at prices we can all afford.

Free Shipping on all orders over $75.00

To purchase please Visit WWW.STRIKERTACKLE.COM for more pictures and information or we can send an invoice thru PayPal.


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Here are the prices.

Single Popper $15.00
Set of 2 Poppers $27.00 (10% Discount)


----------

